# Reply if you love your cockatiel!! :d



## aquaabby13 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Reply if you love your cockatiel!! *

I LOVE MY COCKATIEL~ Tell him/her that you love him/her on this post!  I want to get to know your cockatiel! Tell me their names and a pic of them if you like, and of course, tell him/her that you love him/her! Come on, don't be shy


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Never shy about how much I love them! They are just so cool and I am having so much fun with them (incase you couldn't tell)


----------



## aquaabby13 (Jan 9, 2013)

flippityjib said:


> Never shy about how much I love them! They are just so cool and I am having so much fun with them (incase you couldn't tell)


 Aww they are sooooo cute!!!!!  x


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

I LOVE my cockatiel Snowy!  he makes me so happy and I love him!


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I really love my WF lutino cockatiel, Evian. She's a really sweet baby girl, who had the advantage of a really perfect breeder so socialized the wazoo out of her (with all kinds of people, pets, and other parrots), allowed her to fledge, and taught her that healthy food is good. I'm hoping I can live up to what she started by continuing to raise her correctly. I'm sure trying. I love sharing my parrots with others so I'm trying to ensure she stays socialized and friendly with strangers, and next week we start harness training, while she's still in that malleable baby stage.


----------



## aquaabby13 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Snowy* said:


> I LOVE my cockatiel Snowy!  he makes me so happy and I love him!


Omg! Snowy is soo adorable!


----------



## aquaabby13 (Jan 9, 2013)

OOwl said:


> I really love my WF lutino cockatiel, Evian. She's a really sweet baby girl, who had the advantage of a really perfect breeder so socialized the wazoo out of her (with all kinds of people, pets, and other parrots), allowed her to fledge, and taught her that healthy food is good. I'm hoping I can live up to what she started by continuing to raise her correctly. I'm sure trying. I love sharing my parrots with others so I'm trying to ensure she stays socialized and friendly with strangers, and next week we start harness training, while she's still in that malleable baby stage.


 Awww Evian is soooo alluring!!


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

I adore Coco and Jasper. They both have distinct personalities and I really look forward to seeing them at the end of the day. Jasper is first to line up for kisses and then Coco is hopping up and down and running to and fro in her cage begging to be let out for shnuggles. She gets so excited that she goes a little bit burko. She's a total nut job !! Haha 








Jasper








Coco




Hels


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Evian I'd a doll!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Hels...they are so cute! Love those pictures.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

i love mines so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap::angel::tiel2::tiel1:


----------



## aquaabby13 (Jan 9, 2013)

Coco, Jasper... they are sooo adorable and cute!! They are really a cute bunch! They are so beautiful in their own ways!! Love all of them!!!


----------



## aquaabby13 (Jan 9, 2013)

GOSHNESS they are all so CUTEE~


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I love my BabyMoo. She is not a baby. She is an older tiel and has been with me and my family since she was a baby. She is still very playful and makes us laugh every day. We love getting home just to see her welcome us home. I never thought that a small creature could bring so much love and joy. Love you BabyMoo


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Reply If You Love Your Cokcatiel*

My wife and I love Snickers and Cinnamon they bring us so much joy and love everyday and are both so comical in the things they do.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

These are my tiels, Candy and Tony. I love them very much, they are tons of fun and very affectionate little birdies. I cannot imagine better birds than tiels


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

I love Kevin SO much! I couldn't imagine life without him.










And I will forever love and miss my beloved Jack, who passed away April 6th 2012.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

I love zippy so much and I guess he loves me as every morning when I uncover him each morning he does heartwings when he see's me


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I love my 16 year old rehomed cockatiel Sunny.  He makes me smile everyday.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Fell in love with mine the day I got her


----------

